# Keschernetz gummieren



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. November 2013)

Ich bin Kescherfanatiker und habe für jeden Zweck meinen eigenen:
Vom Stippkescher mit  3,5m Stiel und flachem Kopf bis zur Großfischvariante.

Wenn ich am Auto fischen kann hab ich manchmal bei zweit Ruten, sogar drei bereitliegen...|rolleyes
Und verwende, wann immer möglich, nur meinen, als einzig gummierten, Allroundklappkescher.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, meine anderen (Setz-)Kescher selbst zu gummieren?

Eigentlich müßte man dazu ja nur das Netz in die geeignete Soße tauchen...

Gibt es sowas irgendwo käuflich zu erwerben??


----------



## BronkoderBär (16. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

http://www.plastidip-shop.de/index.php/produkte/plastidip.html

ziemlich teuer das Zeug


----------



## fordfan1 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

Kauf dir die entsprechenden Kescher,dürfte um ein vielfaches billiger sein wie "selber tauchen"...

Überdenke mal den Aufwand. |bigeyes


----------



## winstown (16. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

Nimm Silikon aus der Tube und reib dein Netz damit mit der Hand ein |supergri

Klingt irgendwie.... aber rein theoretisch spricht doch nichts gegen, oder? Die Frage ist nur, wie steif das ding dann ist. |kopfkrat

So richtig schöne gleichmäßige Schicht kriegst du so natürlich auch nicht hin


----------



## Killerschnauze (16. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

Wie wärs mit Plastidip zum Sprühen?


----------



## phirania (16. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*



winstown schrieb:


> Nimm Silikon aus der Tube und reib dein Netz damit mit der Hand ein |supergri
> 
> Klingt irgendwie.... aber rein theoretisch spricht doch nichts gegen, oder? Die Frage ist nur, wie steif das ding dann ist. |kopfkrat
> 
> So richtig schöne gleichmäßige Schicht kriegst du so natürlich auch nicht hin



Hände waschen hilft,dann wird das Ding auch nicht Steif....


----------



## Breamhunter (16. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

Ich habe mir hier für meinen "alten" Kescher ein gummiiertes Ersatznetz geholt. Billiger und besser geht nicht


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

Wie haltbar ist denn so eine Gummibeschichtung?
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass hohe Temperaturen im Sommer im Kofferraum, spitze Raubfischzähne, Haken, etc. für Risse sorgen.
Dann würde das Untermaterial aus Polyester Wasser ziehen und praktisch nicht mehr trocknen.

Wäre es nicht viel sinnvoller, Keschernetze aus Polyamid=Nylon zu verwenden? Ist bisher leider nur bei Renken-, Forellen- oder Weißfischkeschern der Fall, große Nylonnetze suche ich bisher vergeblich#c.


----------



## phirania (16. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

https://www.google.de/search?q=gumm...u&sa=X&ei=hLKHUofWJIHLtQblzIHQCg&ved=0CDoQsxg


----------



## Achmin (16. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

Der Link von Breamhunter bringt für herkömmliche, eher engmaschige Keschernetze eine Menge gummierte Varianten.

Ich suche aber schon lange nach einem Kescher mit Nylonnetz.
Ich habe die zwar schon öfter als Meerforellenkescher, Bootskescher gesehen, dann sind es aber Riesendinger.

Ich hätte so einen gern als kleineren Bootskescher mit kurzem Griff. Der Vorteil von Nylon ist, dass er sehr großmaschig ist mit dünnem Garn und so schnell am Boot im Wasser geführt werden kann.

Vielleicht hat ja schon mal jemand so einen Gefunden?
Wäre sehr dankbar für den Tipp.

Gru? Achmin


----------



## magut (16. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

ich denk du meinst so etwas 

http://renkensysteme.com/shop/Zubehoer/Renkenkescher.html

l.G.
Mario


----------



## Gruenschnabel (17. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ich habe mir hier für meinen "alten" Kescher ein gummiiertes Ersatznetz geholt. Billiger und besser geht nicht



Danke für den Link, hoffe das Netz passt eventuell auch auf meinen Balzer Metallica.


----------



## Breamhunter (18. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

Gibts von 50x50 bis 80x80
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-Kescher-Zubehoer_c845-851_s1a_f24_pg2_x1.htm

Ich habe einen Cormoran 70x70. Hat auch funktioniert


----------



## Achmin (18. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

@magut:

Danke Mario,
ja, ich meine fast sowas wie ein Renkennetz.
Am besten wäre aber eines, bei dem die Maschen größer sind. Ich würde es zum Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee benutzen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Das mit dem Gummi-Dip geht eigentlich genau in die richtige Richtung, steht aber bei dem Preis nicht zur Debatte.
Da ist, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, die Soße teurer als der Fisch...

Neu kaufen werd ich mir erst mal sicher nix.
Mir ging es darum, meine bestehend Ausrüstung aufzuwerten. 
Bin ja schon ganz gut ausgerüstet und die letzten 25 Jahre ging´s auch ohne Gumminetze.

Eine andere Überlegung war, daß leider nicht jeder Kescher mit Gumminetz angeboten wird.

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mich mal im Baustoffhandel umsehen.
Gut möglich, daß dort etwas geeignetes aufzutreiben ist...


----------



## Gruenschnabel (19. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall das gummierte Ersatznetz holen. Mir kommt kein Drilling mehr in ein ungummiertes Netz, habe hier schon zu viel kostbare Zeit beim Lösen verschwendet.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

Ganz herzlichen Dank!

:mDas hört sich doch genau nach dem an, was ich gesucht habe...


----------



## Lenzibald (20. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

Servus.
Ich hab mir einen Balzer "Never Hook Never Smell" Kescher gekauft und es gibt nix besseres als ein gummiertes Netz. Das Stinkt und tropft nicht mehr nach gebrauch ins Wasser tauchen  dann abschütteln und ins Auto und beim nächsten mal Angeln stinkt das Auto nicht wie ne Jauchegrube. Hab den Kescher jetzt 3 Jahre und das Netz ist immer noch wie neu.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## phirania (21. November 2013)

*AW: Keschernetz gummieren*

Na wenn das Gummi nach dem Gebrauch nicht mehr tropft und stinkt       ist ja gut....


----------

